# Should I change to a Ritchey WCS UD fork?



## chanhoward (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear All, 
I am currently using a Reynolds Ouzo pro fork oon my Litespeed Ghisallo frame. 
I like the Reynolds fork. Will changing to a new Ritchey WCS UD fork (http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=98475) improve on stiffness and bike handling? I am not concern so much about weight but more on stiffness.
Another possible fork I am looking at is the Apha Q QS series fork. 

Please let me know what you think?
Thanks
Howard Chan


----------

